# PBR Pics...check out the PBR Bow!!!!



## nanichito (Oct 10, 2004)

I can't figure out how to post the pics, but if you go to this link you should be able to see all the pics I took.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nakid51/my_photos

The PBR Bow is awesome, I even got to shoot one, it was very sweet and well balanced (as expected) later Pat forced me to order one

Pat and the rest of the guys were really cool and as always answered all my questions.

PBR Limited Edition Specs are as follows:

BH: 7 1/8
ATA: 34"
DL: 25.5-30.5
Freedom Cam
65%-80% Let-off
Draw Weight: 50#-70#
Mass Weight: 4 lb 1 oz
IBO: 297-305 FPS
MSR: $849.00 

Cheers,
Nanichito


----------



## nanichito (Oct 10, 2004)

*I think I got it figured out...this pics thing!*










This is the picture I took of PBR Limited Edition 1 of 1000

Sweetness!!!!

Nanichito


----------



## nanichito (Oct 10, 2004)

*Darn Computers*

Well maybe not, ok guys you go to the link you can see all the pics, self explanatory!!!!! 

And Yes! I do plan on hunting with it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Here you go. 


Sag.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Somebody tell Pat that he's engaged now and shouldn't be staring...
Gorgeous bow though... Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Another.


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

One more.


Sag.


----------



## nanichito (Oct 10, 2004)

*I'm glad some one figured it out!*

Thank you Sag, for putting my pics, I can't figure out why they will not post for me.

I'll for sure take more pics, if anyone has any request for any particular angles 

Cheers,
Nanichito


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice looking bow!


----------



## Tur-bow (Oct 4, 2002)

I know nothing about bull riding but that is one cool looking bow nonetheless.


----------



## p-maannn (Oct 30, 2004)

i got to shoot a bow for the first time last weekend there and now im addicted there staff is really nice only wished id asked more qs


----------



## thepoplin (Jun 30, 2003)

wow
thats is a nice looking piece!
i like the limbs.


----------

